# Fellow Floridians!



## titmouse (Jan 2, 2013)

This is a big forum and there are people from all over the place. And there has to be a couple of people from Florida. I live in Coconut Grove (Miami), and this is where I am gonna work. How about you?


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 2, 2013)

titmouse said:


> This is a big forum and there are people from all over the place. And there has to be a couple of people from Florida. I live in Coconut Grove (Miami), and this is where I am gonna work. How about you?



Daytona Beach here   
Lived in Ft Laud & Coral Springs for a while and worked at Broward General Medical.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 2, 2013)

Awesome  I went out to check the local companies that are here in Miami to apply but I have to wait until I receive my certification and card. Katie did you receive your paperwork already?


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes I did. Took my exam on the 27th & got my card & certificate on the 31st
 good luck!


----------



## sirengirl (Jan 2, 2013)

Went to school in Sarasota, which is where my heart still lies, but I currently work IFT private contract in Port Charlotte area. Working on getting Manatee or Lee under my belt....

I know a guy who works for Sarasota county FD as a medic and lives in Miami, he makes that drive every shift... crazy bat turd.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

Manatee???


----------



## sirengirl (Jan 3, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Manatee???



County.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

So I have received my emt card, patch and a letter. The thing is that I am in Ocala and my girlfriend told me that that's all that came in.  Did you guys receive the award that can be framed?


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

Should have been with that stuff....


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

I think she might be trolling me lol


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

titmouse said:


> I think she might be trolling me lol



probably.. lol. Mine came in a large envelope with the certificate, congrats letter, patch, some brochures & my card..


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

Did you get a card from the state?


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 3, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Did you get a card from the state?



not yet, just my nremt card & stuff.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 3, 2013)

I am wondering if the nremt card is good enough to get a job


----------



## titmouse (Jan 4, 2013)

*Central Florida*

You guys have some killer mountain bike trails =] I am pitted.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 4, 2013)

titmouse said:


> You guys have some killer mountain bike trails =] I am pitted.



Where at?? None here in Daytona.. In Ocala yes.. Ocala National Forest is always a good time. 
Btw.. took my NREMT on the 27th and received my State of Florida card in the mail today.. yours should be here in no time!


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 4, 2013)

kaaatielove said:


> Where at?? None here in Daytona.. In Ocala yes.. Ocala National Forest is always a good time.
> Btw.. took my NREMT on the 27th and received my State of Florida card in the mail today.. yours should be here in no time!



Daytona? Ha! My aunt lives in Ormond Beach.

No complaining about nothing! Not even a lack of bike trails. That area is so nice....


----------



## titmouse (Jan 4, 2013)

We drove up to Santos, which is awesome. I mean this was real mountain biking =] hopefully I get it on Monday.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 4, 2013)

titmouse said:


> We drove up to Santos, which is awesome. I mean this was real mountain biking =] hopefully I get it on Monday.



No this is real mountain biking = http://www.desertsportstx.com/mountain-bike-event/


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 5, 2013)

medic417 said:


> No this is real mountain biking = http://www.desertsportstx.com/mountain-bike-event/



Yes, that is real mountain biking.. but unfortunately, Florida does not have a desert.. During summer months it feels like a desert & the ocean is my oasis. 

& Santos? never heard of it.. 

Daytona isn't too bad. IMO too touristy-- Daytona International Speedway, Bikeweek, Biketoberfest, Turkey Rod Run, Beach.. ugh.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 5, 2013)

Too touristy? Lol go to south beach.


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 5, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Too touristy? Lol go to south beach.



I lived down there for a while & sobe was my hang out lol. It was a nice motorcycle ride down 95 to 395.. I miss Casolas Pizza at the end of us1 in coconut grove  used to ride down there every weekend. Im so jealous of you!!


----------



## Hunter (Jan 5, 2013)

sirengirl said:


> Went to school in Sarasota, which is where my heart still lies, but I currently work IFT private contract in Port Charlotte area. Working on getting Manatee or Lee under my belt....
> 
> I know a guy who works for Sarasota county FD as a medic and lives in Miami, he makes that drive every shift... crazy bat turd.



Have you gotten a call for an interview with manatee yet? I filled out the application but am still waiting for a call. Friend just got hired with them few months ago, says he runs at least one code a week o.o


----------



## Hunter (Jan 5, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Did you get a card from the state?











kaaatielove said:


> not yet, just my nremt card & stuff.




you get your state license a week or two after you get your nremt stuff





titmouse said:


> I am wondering if the nremt card is good enough to get a job



Nope, your nremt card is only a certificate not a license to practice.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 5, 2013)

cool i have received everything. I applied at a private company already, just gotta wait now


----------



## titmouse (Jan 5, 2013)

sirengirl said:


> Went to school in Sarasota, which is where my heart still lies, but I currently work IFT private contract in Port Charlotte area. Working on getting Manatee or Lee under my belt....
> 
> I know a guy who works for Sarasota county FD as a medic and lives in Miami, he makes that drive every shift... crazy bat turd.



Thats crazy, i came back from ocala today going south on I75 and sarasota is far. lol 3 hour drive daily now thats crazy....


----------



## Hunter (Jan 5, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Thats crazy, i came back from ocala today going south on I75 and sarasota is far. lol 3 hour drive daily now thats crazy....



I did key west for a month 3.5 hour drive, almost 300 miles on my car


----------



## sirengirl (Jan 8, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Have you gotten a call for an interview with manatee yet? I filled out the application but am still waiting for a call. Friend just got hired with them few months ago, says he runs at least one code a week o.o



Still haven't heard anything, and manatee is my preferred county at the moment since it's closest to everything I know and love here.... I wish they'd get their shiz together and make calls. I already have testing scheduled with another county that is 2 hours away....

And ditto, one of my friends got hired there in Nov and he put in a good word for me.... Time shall tell...


----------



## titmouse (Jan 8, 2013)

still no card... hopefully tomorrow


----------



## Hunter (Jan 8, 2013)

sirengirl said:


> Still haven't heard anything, and manatee is my preferred county at the moment since it's closest to everything I know and love here.... I wish they'd get their shiz together and make calls. I already have testing scheduled with another county that is 2 hours away....
> 
> And ditto, one of my friends got hired there in Nov and he put in a good word for me.... Time shall tell...



Have you looked at sunstar? They aren't hiring right now but they cover pinellas county, directly north west of manatee


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sunstar seems like it should be a good company. They cover parts of East Texas (under a different name) and are a decent company. Especially considering they are the third largest ambulance provider in the US. 

I did my medic school ride alongs with them and liked it. I applied with them too, but another service got back to me quicker.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 9, 2013)

Got my card! Gonna apply tomorrow!


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 9, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Got my card! Gonna apply tomorrow!



Good luck!


----------



## Hunter (Jan 15, 2013)

sirengirl said:


> Still haven't heard anything, and manatee is my preferred county at the moment since it's closest to everything I know and love here.... I wish they'd get their shiz together and make calls. I already have testing scheduled with another county that is 2 hours away....
> 
> And ditto, one of my friends got hired there in Nov and he put in a good word for me.... Time shall tell...


 
Got an Email from Manatee for Testing and interview.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 15, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Got an Email from Manatee for Testing and interview.



Congrats dude!


----------



## Hunter (Jan 15, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Congrats dude!


 
Lol don't congratulate me just yet, there's 30something applicants they're going to hire 12.


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 16, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Got an Email from Manatee for Testing and interview.



Dude, you'd be in my neck of the woods if you get it.  <runs and hides>


----------



## titmouse (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh yeah! Got an interview set up tomorrow!


----------



## kaaatielove (Jan 16, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Oh yeah! Got an interview set up tomorrow!



Awesome! where at?


----------



## titmouse (Jan 16, 2013)

American ambulance


----------



## BOSlife (Jan 16, 2013)

central florida, realizing how lucky I am to be here going to school as a medic, a lot of experience in the seminole/orange/osceola county EMS systems


----------



## Hunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Chimpie said:


> Dude, you'd be in my neck of the woods if you get it. <runs and hides>


 
Rofl does that mean I can get away with stuff if I bribe you?



titmouse said:


> American ambulance


 
Good luck! Maybe we'll work together if you get hired before I find something else.


----------



## Srt4ever (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello, from the Miami area, just wanted to get a heads up on what to expect tomorrow on the NREMT test as I go in at 5 to take it. Took the EMT course at Coral Springs I feel prepared an also bought the Kaplan EMT-B test prep book, any information or tips would be helpful, thanks


----------



## Hunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Srt4ever said:


> Hello, from the Miami area, just wanted to get a heads up on what to expect tomorrow on the NREMT test as I go in at 5 to take it. Took the EMT course at Coral Springs I feel prepared an also bought the Kaplan EMT-B test prep book, any information or tips would be helpful, thanks


 
There's a lot of threads on here about the NREMT-B look some up. However since you're testing tomorrow, I say relax, enjoy yourself, try not to overthink stuff, and don't stress yourself out. If you don't know it by now, you won't know it by tomorrow. Good luck!


----------



## Srt4ever (Jan 16, 2013)

Hunter said:


> There's a lot of threads on here about the NREMT-B look some up. However since you're testing tomorrow, I say relax, enjoy yourself, try not to overthink stuff, and don't stress yourself out. If you don't know it by now, you won't know it by tomorrow. Good luck!



Thanks will do.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 16, 2013)

srt its not gonna be anything new.

hunter are you in miami as well?


----------



## Wheel (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey everyone. I'm from Arkansas originally, but my fiancé and I are looking to move to the central florida area this summer if she gets the job she's looking at. I'm worried about finding work there as a medic, but this is where I think we'll end up eventually.


----------



## 281mustang (Jan 17, 2013)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Sunstar seems like it should be a good company. They cover parts of East Texas (under a different name) and are a decent company. Especially considering they are the third largest ambulance provider in the US.
> 
> I did my medic school ride alongs with them and liked it. I applied with them too, but another service got back to me quicker.


 Where did you go to school? I got my Basic at SPC.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 17, 2013)

titmouse said:


> srt its not gonna be anything new.
> 
> hunter are you in miami as well?


 
Yeah I am.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Cool man. Do they test as well? LOL


----------



## Hunter (Jan 17, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Cool man. Do they test as well? LOL


 
Yeah the test is a joke though. Don't stress it too much.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

I have taken one already haha I am looking forward to start working


----------



## titmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Is it busy? Or better said how is the process. Mostly IFTs? Working with 911?


----------



## Hunter (Jan 17, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Is it busy? Or better said how is the process. Mostly IFTs? Working with 911?



Replied in PM


----------



## Srt4ever (Jan 17, 2013)

Just took my test today at 5 was wondering the turn around for the score an were would it be located, also is it good idea to go ahead an work for a private ambulance company to go ahead an get experience before going all in at county rescue team ?


----------



## titmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

Check nremt.org tomorrow morning. And why not? You went to school to be an emt right?


----------



## Srt4ever (Jan 17, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Check nremt.org tomorrow morning. And why not? You went to school to be an emt right?



Yeah but I few ppl I've talked to said it wasn't a good look, but eventually I would like to do the court rescue as I'm going to fire academy classes February an hopefuly get money saved up for medics.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 17, 2013)

In that case just chill man...


----------



## Hunter (Jan 17, 2013)

Srt4ever said:


> Yeah but I few ppl I've talked to said it wasn't a good look, but eventually I would like to do the court rescue as I'm going to fire academy classes February an hopefuly get money saved up for medics.


 
The county just hired, 300 something people, who could apply?
Fire Medics ONLY.
Depending on what company you work for its a good or bad thing, I can't bad mouth any company because I don't work for all of them but the opinion of other providers of some companies isn't good. Plus it's experience, very few places will hire someone without any experience, Specially 911. There is nothing bad about working for a private company for a little while.


----------



## Copper (Jan 18, 2013)

Glad to see fellow Floridians on here.

Just started the class in West Palm Beach and really enjoying it.  One of the best things I've started in my life.  Can't wait to learn more and hopefully graduate.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 19, 2013)

Copper said:


> Glad to see fellow Floridians on here.
> 
> Just started the class in West Palm Beach and really enjoying it.  One of the best things I've started in my life.  Can't wait to learn more and hopefully graduate.



Enjoy dude!


----------



## Wheel (Jan 20, 2013)

So, quick questions for Florida medics. 

1. As a fairly new medic with no fire qualifications, where should I be looking to apply in the Orlando area? I would obviously prefer a 911 provider that pays well, but I'm not too picky.

2. How far is reasonable to commute from the Orlando area? I don't mind driving an hour each way for a 24 hour shift, but I'm not all that familiar with florida geography and traffic.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 21, 2013)

Wheel said:


> So, quick questions for Florida medics.
> 
> 1. As a fairly new medic with no fire qualifications, where should I be looking to apply in the Orlando area? I would obviously prefer a 911 provider that pays well, but I'm not too picky.
> 
> 2. How far is reasonable to commute from the Orlando area? I don't mind driving an hour each way for a 24 hour shift, but I'm not all that familiar with florida geography and traffic.



I have a better answer for you once I get home. As far as driving, that depends on how much you're willing to drive and for how much money, ect.


----------



## Wheel (Jan 22, 2013)

Hunter said:


> I have a better answer for you once I get home. As far as driving, that depends on how much you're willing to drive and for how much money, ect.



I would definitely drive an hour both ways, maybe even two if the position was lucrative enough (and it was a 24hr shift)


----------



## Hunter (Jan 23, 2013)

Wheel said:


> So, quick questions for Florida medics.
> 
> 1. As a fairly new medic with no fire qualifications, where should I be looking to apply in the Orlando area? I would obviously prefer a 911 provider that pays well, but I'm not too picky.
> 
> 2. How far is reasonable to commute from the Orlando area? I don't mind driving an hour each way for a 24 hour shift, but I'm not all that familiar with florida geography and traffic.


 
What I'm doing as far as applying for jobs, I looked up a map of the counties in Florida, decided how far I'm willing to drive, and where i'm willing to move. I visit those counties individual websites, find out how their system works, and I apply if I can, if not I add it to the list of places to keep checking back. You've gotta do the research and figure it out. Most importantly be very patient as it may take a while. In the mean time, check your local private companies.

Good place to start http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=paramedic&l=Florida&start=70


----------



## Wheel (Jan 23, 2013)

Hunter said:


> What I'm doing as far as applying for jobs, I looked up a map of the counties in Florida, decided how far I'm willing to drive, and where i'm willing to move. I visit those counties individual websites, find out how their system works, and I apply if I can, if not I add it to the list of places to keep checking back. You've gotta do the research and figure it out. Most importantly be very patient as it may take a while. In the mean time, check your local private companies.
> 
> Good place to start http://www.indeed.com/jobs?q=paramedic&l=Florida&start=70



Thanks. That is what I've been doing. I've got a few ideas so far.


----------



## arcai (Jan 23, 2013)

Coming to you from Jacksonville.

Currently in paramedic classes and looking for a job with a private ambulance service here.


----------



## titmouse (Jan 23, 2013)

arcai said:


> Coming to you from Jacksonville.
> 
> Currently in paramedic classes and looking for a job with a private ambulance service here.



Welcome to the board dude!


----------



## titmouse (Jan 26, 2013)

I wanna start working already! Dude.. Three month vacation is getting old already + I have no dinero


----------



## titmouse (Feb 3, 2013)

Tell me something good guys


----------



## Hunter (Feb 4, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Tell me something good guys



Tomorrow, either gonna be something good or bad. Fingers crossed...:unsure:


----------



## titmouse (Feb 4, 2013)

Waiting for the new job opportunity?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 4, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Waiting for the new job opportunity?



Interview results


----------



## titmouse (Feb 4, 2013)

Nice! How do you think you did?


----------



## titmouse (Feb 11, 2013)

Got my first day already on Saturday. 5 calls and nearly 14 hour shift. What is your experience with the toughbooks?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Got my first day already on Saturday. 5 calls and nearly 14 hour shift. What is your experience with the toughbooks?



We still use paper pcr's, 5 calls is a good shift.  Enjoy it while you can get it.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 11, 2013)

Paper pcrs are the back up


----------



## titmouse (Feb 11, 2013)

Dude Kendall Regional was popping this Saturday.  Trauma hawks within 3 hours of being posted there abd running 2 calls.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Dude Kendall Regional was popping this Saturday.  Trauma hawks within 3 hours of being posted there abd running 2 calls.



Always. We're usually the primary for them. They always give us hip fx discharges to rehabs, we usually do their lbs patients also.

I'm up in aventura/hollywood today. Hate it up here, dunno where I'm going, gotta rely on my gps.


----------



## Raft Medic (Feb 12, 2013)

*Took EMT out of state, FL license looks like a big HEADACHE*

Hello, I'm a new EMT and just moved back home to DeLand.  I'm trying to get licensed in Florida.  I took the Wilderness EMT this summer in Colorado and I've got my NREMT, but no state license.  I've been surfing the florida doh site all day and I'm thouroughly confused.  If you took the class in another state, they expect you to be licensed in another state, and even if I get past that, I apparently have to take the NREMT exam again (which I literally just took).  Anyone have any experience in this matter?

Also any advice on the job search, for a new EMT_B? I have no ambulance experience, but I was a nurse tech in an ER for a year.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Feb 16, 2013)

Florida does not offer reciprocity. You will have to sign up for the NR " assessment", (basically like taking the test over again)...once you pass that you will get your FL license, I don't remember what other fees are involved for the FL DOH... Yes it sucks...I had to do the same thing when I moved from Nashville...

To the earlier post, EVAC runs 911 for Volusia county , however the only 911 service in the orlando area is Rural Metro.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Feb 16, 2013)

To clarify,only 911  "other than FD"


----------



## Hunter (Feb 19, 2013)

EMTSTUDENT25 said:


> To clarify,only 911  "other than FD"



How does 911 work in orlando? Duel respond, does fire transport or is it ALS engines?


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Feb 19, 2013)

Yep, RM responds with OFD ALS engines, and RM will transport. Due to levels, they don't respond to EVERY call but if the trk is available in service their going! They will also move their crews to open areas in the city if certain rescues are out on calls.


----------



## LastofCFFA0824 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey all! Orlando, Florida here, Hope you guys are having way better luck then I did looking for a emt-b position I've yet to find anything and I've had my nremt since Sept, but hopefully my luck changes when I finish fire 2 in about 3 weeks...I've applied to all the Florida hospitals, all the ORMC hospitals, Rural metro and American ambulance, two dialysis clinics, WetnWild's first aid department and B. Wyman & Company Ambulance service and even all the theme parks first aid departments and most of them only want medics anyway, I beginning to think I need to change the locations I'm looking.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Last! Welcome! This sounds like EVERYONE I've talked to...it takes time. Especially in FL. It took me over 2 years to just get an non emergency str transport job and 3 total years to get on with a private service...

     Someone correct me if I'm speaking ignorantly here but although it's great that you are getting fire standards out of the way, that unfortunately will have little to no help getting you hired with any of those agencies or hospitals you mentioned.   

     As hard as it is, Keeping a positive attitude is going to be the best advice I can give you.  If you filled out an " interest Card" with American, they will send you an email when they are accepting applications, which you will have to go to their office to fill out. RM will call if they are interested,and since you will have your fire standards that DOES make you eligible to apply with FD, but the patience and positive attitude will need to be increased exponentially if you go that route.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2013)

How did this past week treat you? I worked my first over night shift whic was 20 hours. It destroyed me, when I got off at 8am got home by 9. Fell asleep around 10 and. Was completely useless for the next day. Other than that it wemt pretty smooth. How about you?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

titmouse said:


> How did this past week treat you? I worked my first over night shift whic was 20 hours. It destroyed me, when I got off at 8am got home by 9. Fell asleep around 10 and. Was completely useless for the next day. Other than that it wemt pretty smooth. How about you?



Lol, I usually work overnights they've been good until recently when i ahvent been able to get any rest, i end up useless the next day and then it takes forever to get back into being awake during the day instead of at night... am done with em starting march x.x


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah ! I guess I must be getting old lol it was bad even the following day dude


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2013)

Other than that today I had my first psych pt. Thst lady was off the chain lol


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Other than that today I had my first psych pt. Thst lady was off the chain lol



lol, what was it? I love these stories, bakeract? was it going to Waitchester?


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2013)

Mercy psych ward. The one that we picked up was somewhat there, but as we were fillimg up the paperwork a lady walks up to us and says "take me with you, theyre want to blind me. Are you the fbi? Please take me with you..." that was weird. Hunter are you working overnight? I just woke up and you're still on lol


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Mercy psych ward. The one that we picked up was somewhat there, but as we were fillimg up the paperwork a lady walks up to us and says "take me with you, theyre want to blind me. Are you the fbi? Please take me with you..." that was weird. Hunter are you working overnight? I just woke up and you're still on lol



Lol No this is what happens when you work too many overnights, can't sleep on my days off during the night. Hah I had someone tell me I was Jesus, and my partner was a witch.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2013)

Ever got someone that got violent?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Ever got someone that got violent?



No most of the patients that are psych i have are already stable since we're usually transporting them to a secondary facility or to the ER from a crisis center to get medically cleared. We won't take em if they're violent unless we get PD to ride along.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2013)

Anyone working tomorrow? 12 hours for me


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Anyone working tomorrow? 12 hours for me



Overnight tomorrow, 12 hour o.o


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2013)

Same here 0830. Atleast gonna get off around 2200 hours


----------



## Hunter (Feb 22, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Same here 0830. Atleast gonna get off around 2200 hours



That when I'll be starting.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 22, 2013)

That's hardcore lol get some sleep dude


----------



## titmouse (Feb 24, 2013)

Did you work tonight? How was your shift? 8 calls babk to back.  Within those I had a psych pt thst thought she is going on an airplane and a 90 yo baker act lol


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

titmouse said:


> Did you work tonight? How was your shift? 8 calls babk to back.  Within those I had a psych pt thst thought she is going on an airplane and a 90 yo baker act lol



Lol im at 4 calls, 6 hours left. Ended up way up north.


----------



## titmouse (Feb 24, 2013)

We went to mt Sinai that was the furthest yesterday


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2013)

titmouse said:


> We went to mt Sinai that was the furthest yesterday



Lol I've had nights where I'll start up in pompano beach and end up in key west...


----------



## titmouse (Mar 1, 2013)

What's up peeps!? Anyone working tonight? I am posted. How's your night going?


----------



## Hunter (Mar 1, 2013)

titmouse said:


> What's up peeps!? Anyone working tonight? I am posted. How's your night going?



Not tonight, posting right now.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 1, 2013)

I start at 1600 til 2200 today. Dude finally had me a delusional baker act yesterday lol thought we were abducting and trying to kill him. =|


----------



## Hunter (Mar 1, 2013)

titmouse said:


> I start at 1600 til 2200 today. Dude finally had me a delusional baker act yesterday lol thought we were abducting and trying to kill him. =|



Lol love those.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 2, 2013)

Anyone working today? As of now we are posted.


----------



## medic550 (Mar 31, 2013)

Just passed my florida exam for medic.  Hopefully get my stuff in 2 weeks.  Im currently from up in PA and looking to move south.  Possibly either central florida or near melbourne.

Now I will have to get used to the heat during the summer.


----------



## Achilles (Mar 31, 2013)

medic550 said:


> Just passed my florida exam for medic.  Hopefully get my stuff in 2 weeks.  Im currently from up in PA and looking to move south.  Possibly either central florida or near melbourne.
> 
> Now I will have to get used to the heat during the summer.



A few of the CL's live in Florida, you should go egg their house for Easter 
Oh and congrats on your medic


----------



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2013)

The job search is really killing me. Central florida is a wasteland for paramedic jobs. I'd be willing to drive up to 2 hours for a 24 hour shift if I wasn't making beans. I'm really getting worried that my wife will decline an offer of her dream job if I can't find work.


----------



## titmouse (Apr 1, 2013)

In miami you might be able to find a job


----------



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2013)

titmouse said:


> In miami you might be able to find a job



She'll be near orlando, or I certainly would.


----------



## titmouse (Apr 1, 2013)

AMR and Medics I believe operate tri county. From miami dade to palm beach county.


----------



## Hunter (Apr 2, 2013)

Wheel said:


> She'll be near orlando, or I certainly would.



have you tried the private IFT companies, There's a few near sarasota, bradenton, ect. Sunstar EMS seems to hire quite often.


----------



## Wheel (Apr 2, 2013)

Hunter said:


> have you tried the private IFT companies, There's a few near sarasota, bradenton, ect. Sunstar EMS seems to hire quite often.



I figure sunstar will be my best bet, and I'll be applying to lake soon as we'll. I'm just used to an area with little fire based ems and having your medic and not being a total moron means you can get on with whoever you want haha.


----------



## Iceman26 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello, all. Chicagoan here checking out your forum. 

My girlfriend and I are strongly considering a move to Florida. Analyzing it, pros and cons, all that, but strongly, strongly considering it. There are some things we're kind of waiting on (I'm actually quite close to getting on with Chicago Fire Department) but at the same time we absolutely love it down there for numerous reasons and would love to live there. Would likely be within the Lee County area, possibly northern Collier County. I know both run county-based EMS. 

I'm 32, coming up on three years as a paramedic currently. I'm Chicago-born and raised, but lived out in Arizona three years where I went through paramedic school and worked a combination of IFT and 911 response. Upon moving back to Chicago it was similar, IFT and 911 response and a lot of emergency calls out of facilities, including Cook County Jail. Also have a couple of years of ER experience in there as well.

My question to you all you friendly folks is how often do these counties hire and how competitive is it? From what I've read on my own it appears pretty competitive. In addition, what kind of private companies are there in these regions and how reputable are they, what's the pay like, etc? I am doing my own research but figured I'd pick the brains of the experts in here. 

Thank you for any and all assistance. I look forward to hopefully becoming a resident of your beautiful state. I've had about enough of a lot of the nonsense in this city and state, let alone the weather!

It's also worth pointing out this would easily be a year out, nothing immediate.


----------



## Action942Jackson (Apr 20, 2013)

Iceman, PM me.  I am from Lee County.  I got all the info you desire.


----------



## Copper (Jul 9, 2013)

Iceman26 said:


> Hello, all. Chicagoan here checking out your forum.
> 
> My girlfriend and I are strongly considering a move to Florida. Analyzing it, pros and cons, all that, but strongly, strongly considering it. There are some things we're kind of waiting on (I'm actually quite close to getting on with Chicago Fire Department) but at the same time we absolutely love it down there for numerous reasons and would love to live there. Would likely be within the Lee County area, possibly northern Collier County. I know both run county-based EMS.
> 
> ...



Wish I could have traded places with this guy -- Chicago is probably my favorite city in the US and I am a born and raised in South FL guy.

Just passed my NREMT, now looking for a gig in a hospital.  Fun ride so far and glad I've done it.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Jul 9, 2013)

I live in the Orlando area and I've been unsuccessful finding work as an EMT-B (granted I've only been looking for a month).  I'm really not sure where else to look.  I've applied at Rural, American, Lake County, Florida Hospital, Celebration, and Arnie Palmer.

It's kind of a waste land out here if you aren't a fire fighter.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 9, 2013)

SunshineCamo said:


> I live in the Orlando area and I've been unsuccessful finding work as an EMT-B (granted I've only been looking for a month).  I'm really not sure where else to look.  I've applied at Rural, American, Lake County, Florida Hospital, Celebration, and Arnie Palmer.
> 
> It's kind of a waste land out here if you aren't a fire fighter.



You're gonna have to expand your search outside its Orlando, I moved from south Florida to the west coast of Florida for a medic job. Basic jobs are probably even harder to find outside of ift. Get your medics license, it'll make a difference.


----------



## SunshineCamo (Jul 9, 2013)

Hunter said:


> You're gonna have to expand your search outside its Orlando, I moved from south Florida to the west coast of Florida for a medic job. Basic jobs are probably even harder to find outside of ift. Get your medics license, it'll make a difference.



I start my paramedic classes in January, but I'm going for my degree so it's gonna take 3 semester (and I don't think they do summer classes, which really sucks!).


----------



## meloabreuu (Jul 23, 2013)

I live in Florida too. I've been here almost a year, and if things go the way I hope they do, I'll be starting EMT-B next month at the Osceola Valencia campus, and then either going on to the paramedic program or the A.S. in EMS. I'm hoping to get an EMT job somewhere else where winter is actually winter(No offense to any of you guys who like FL,) but I'm probably going to have to work in Florida for at least a little while after I graduate.

Anyway, just thought I would get my first post out of the way. If anyone has anything to say about Valencia's program and/or if it's worth getting the A.S. or if the paramedic certificate is enough, feel free to speak up, please!


----------



## Hunter (Jul 23, 2013)

meloabreuu said:


> I live in Florida too. I've been here almost a year, and if things go the way I hope they do, I'll be starting EMT-B next month at the Osceola Valencia campus, and then either going on to the paramedic program or the A.S. in EMS. I'm hoping to get an EMT job somewhere else where winter is actually winter(No offense to any of you guys who like FL,) but I'm probably going to have to work in Florida for at least a little while after I graduate.
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would get my first post out of the way. If anyone has anything to say about Valencia's program and/or if it's worth getting the A.S. or if the paramedic certificate is enough, feel free to speak up, please!



Get your nremt before your state. Trust me of you wanna leave Florida that's the best thing to do. The state is cake compared to the national.


----------



## meloabreuu (Jul 24, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Get your nremt before your state. Trust me of you wanna leave Florida that's the best thing to do. The state is cake compared to the national.



Thanks for the suggestion. So I'm right by assuming that all I would have to do to be eligible in a different state is to take their state exam, provided I have the NREMT?(unless the particular department or company I'm applying for has any other requirements)


----------



## Wheel (Jul 24, 2013)

meloabreuu said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. So I'm right by assuming that all I would have to do to be eligible in a different state is to take their state exam, provided I have the NREMT?(unless the particular department or company I'm applying for has any other requirements)



It depends on the state. Many (Arkansas, Texas, South Carolina, and Georgia that I know of) will allow reciprocity with the NREMT and a background check only.


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2013)

Wheel said:


> It depends on the state. Many (Arkansas, Texas, South Carolina, and Georgia that I know of) will allow reciprocity with the NREMT and a background check only.



This

The national won't give you an automatic "in" to every state, but it will help a lot more than your state license.


----------



## meloabreuu (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks again to both of you. Another thing I'm wondering now... Someone on another thread told me that I would have a hard time finding work in this state if I don't have any firefighting experience. Any truth to that?


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2013)

meloabreuu said:


> Thanks again to both of you. Another thing I'm wondering now... Someone on another thread told me that I would have a hard time finding work in this state if I don't have any firefighting experience. Any truth to that?



There's some true to this, you'll have a hard time finding 911 departments/companies that don't require firefighting. The ones that don't are few and far in between and are usually competitive. You can however find plenty of work for private companies, not the most glamorous work but better than nothing while you find something out of state. Even the privates however do have quiet a bit of competition.


----------



## meloabreuu (Jul 24, 2013)

Hunter said:


> There's some true to this, you'll have a hard time finding 911 departments/companies that don't require firefighting. The ones that don't are few and far in between and are usually competitive. You can however find plenty of work for private companies, not the most glamorous work but better than nothing while you find something out of state. Even the privates however do have quiet a bit of competition.



So if I really buckle down and get good grades(which I'm planning on doing,)
will that help me be a more competitive candidate? Will providing a copy of my transcript along with my resume help at all or are employers only concerned with whether or not I passed my classes and certifications or not?


----------



## Hunter (Jul 24, 2013)

meloabreuu said:


> So if I really buckle down and get good grades(which I'm planning on doing,)
> will that help me be a more competitive candidate? Will providing a copy of my transcript along with my resume help at all or are employers only concerned with whether or not I passed my classes and certifications or not?



Grades wont make much of a difference but it will help you pass the tests if you buckle down, and it'll make it easier on you once you get in the field. This applies most places in the country, most employers just wanna see the cert/license.


----------



## titmouse (Aug 1, 2013)

Great to see this thread still going. As for me, it's been six months on the road. How have you guys been?


----------



## Mutumbo (Aug 2, 2013)

Pensacola here. Been here for a little over 3 years. As far as 911 jobs without fire standards, Escambia county(Pensacola) is still separate with fire and EMS, and they arent planning on changing that anytime in the near future(politics mostly). We are a fairly high call volume service, with an average of 8-10 calls in a 12 hr shift. Its a place to get a ton of experience quickly...


----------



## Speedman (Aug 16, 2013)

Sup guys I'm in miami, and I want to start doing my emt/paramedic/firefighter. What school did you guys goto down here? How long did it take and all? Amy info would do! Thanks


----------



## BasicBek (Aug 17, 2013)

*Help*

I keep seeing so many different Paramedic schools in south Florida. Any of you have a small review you could share? I'm not from there and have no clue.

I've seen Broward, Palm Beach, city college, and Barry (maybe others).I am curious about this urgent response technical institute. Anyone know anything?


Any and all input appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Hunter (Aug 17, 2013)

BasicBek said:


> I keep seeing so many different Paramedic schools in south Florida. Any of you have a small review you could share? I'm not from there and have no clue.
> 
> I've seen Broward, Palm Beach, city college, and Barry (maybe others).I am curious about this urgent response technical institute. Anyone know anything?
> 
> ...



Just go to your community college, Dade or broward, cheaper, good instructors


----------



## BasicBek (Aug 17, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Just go to your community college, Dade or broward, cheaper, good instructors



Thanks. A lot of the reason for the extensive research, (besides the obvious), is the issue of in state tuition. I'd hate to put off school another year when there are these other schools that have the same tuition all around for anyone

Anyway, I do not want to sacrifice a good education but in a perfect world I'd like school soon without residency being an issue. .


----------



## BTown714 (Mar 10, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> Dude, you'd be in my neck of the woods if you get it.  <runs and hides>



Greetings from Bradenton, Chimpie!


----------



## jtwiss (Mar 10, 2014)

Any intel on basic jobs in Jax? Planning a move down there from MA to pursue LE but looking for something EMS related to help get by.  Getting my card by July and heading down if all goes well.


----------



## titmouse (Mar 10, 2014)

Got no idea but welcome to boards!


----------



## jaksasquatch (Mar 16, 2014)

Coming at ya'll from Ocala. Recently got my EMT-B card in August of 2013 and just got hired by Rural Metro in Sumter county. Surprising considering I have zip experience and I'm barely out of high school (last year as well). Have any of you guys worked for them?


----------



## Jayy (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm Jason. Just registered for the forum here and am beginning EMT-B school at Coral Springs Fire Academy in 2 weeks. Currently residing in Boca Raton.

Was wondering if anyone had attended medic school at either Broward CC or Palm Beach State, and how difficult it was to get into those programs?


----------



## mfox402 (Jun 23, 2014)

Tampa


----------



## titmouse (Jun 23, 2014)

mfox402 said:


> Tampa



Welcome to board!


----------



## titmouse (Jun 24, 2014)

How's your shift so far? I am pulling 12 today. We will see what today brings.


----------



## mfox402 (Jun 24, 2014)

I just got off shift. Lol. I'm hitting the racks!


----------



## titmouse (Jun 27, 2014)

Join the group https://www.facebook.com/EMTBPSFL


----------



## Darkoverlift (Jun 27, 2014)

Orlando , Fl...  Work Cardiovascular ICU.. Want to work with a county ems system..


----------



## titmouse (Jun 27, 2014)

Darkoverlift said:


> Orlando , Fl...  Work Cardiovascular ICU.. Want to work with a county ems system..



Welcome to the board!


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey everyone! Just moved to New Port Richey and got my course completion verified now! Just waiting for the email and to get paid! Excited to work here!


----------



## titmouse (Jul 7, 2014)

VA Transport EMT said:


> Hey everyone! Just moved to New Port Richey and got my course completion verified now! Just waiting for the email and to get paid! Excited to work here!



Welcome to Florida and its humidity!


----------



## 281mustang (Jul 8, 2014)

I work at Sunstar over in Pinellas...


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Jul 10, 2014)

281mustang said:


> I work at Sunstar over in Pinellas...



i hope to work with you one day then.


----------



## BLSBoy (Aug 6, 2014)

Osceola County Fire here. Live at the coast in Brevard. Making my presence known once again. :censored:


----------



## bbqLei (Aug 16, 2014)

I recently moved out of Florida, a fresh NREMT cert card tucked away in my wallet - how I regret it now. My father, who still lives down there, says there's openings all over the place. I'm in Colorado now with no luck. Baaaalls. Probably will go back there if I still have no luck for the next few months; it _would_ be my luck, upon my rearrival, for there to be no openings there either.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2014)

The more I work in the desert, the more I miss FL. I'm scheduling my FL reciprocity exam in the next month or so... Maybe I'll work in Manatee or Okaloosa county for the county services... Or Sunstar.


----------



## titmouse (Aug 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> The more I work in the desert, the more I miss FL. I'm scheduling my FL reciprocity exam in the next month or so... Maybe I'll work in Manatee or Okaloosa county for the county services... Or Sunstar.


what is this reciprocity that you speak of ?


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 16, 2014)

titmouse said:


> what is this reciprocity that you speak of ?


I'm a registry medic, along with NM and TX. So I have to take the state of Florida paramedic exam ti get my state cert


----------



## pcbguy (Aug 16, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> The more I work in the desert, the more I miss FL. I'm scheduling my FL reciprocity exam in the next month or so... Maybe I'll work in Manatee or Okaloosa county for the county services... Or Sunstar.



I'm the same way. This might be my last run. Ready to get back home. 

I have some friends in Okaloosa. Good system over there. I was in Bay County.


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 17, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> ... *Maybe I'll work in Manatee* or Okaloosa county for the county services... Or Sunstar.



Stay out of my hood man!


----------



## IDMT 1 (Sep 4, 2014)

kaaatielove said:


> Daytona Beach here
> Lived in Ft Laud & Coral Springs for a while and worked at Broward General Medical.


Hey Katie, it is a small world!  I lived in Coral Springs off Sample Road and I was a FF/PM at Sta. 71, and believe it or not I did my nursing rotations at Broward general.


----------



## Motojunkie (Sep 21, 2014)

Been out of the game for a little while, but moved to Tampa and started working for Sunstar. Hell of a lot better than Rural/Metro


----------



## tconti12 (Sep 30, 2014)

jaksasquatch said:


> Coming at ya'll from Ocala. Recently got my EMT-B card in August of 2013 and just got hired by Rural Metro in Sumter county. Surprising considering I have zip experience and I'm barely out of high school (last year as well). Have any of you guys worked for them?


I actually applied there last month. Do you like working at rural metro? Anything about rural in sumter would be great, considering it is hard to find information about working for them.


----------



## BloodSweatGlitter (Oct 1, 2014)

Hi Floridians! I'm new to EmtLife. I live in Jacksonville. I'm getting ready to start my first EMT job in 2 weeks.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 1, 2014)

We've quite a few members from Florida. Welcome from Sarasota.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2014)

Heh I think if I got offered a job in FL, @FutureEMT2014 would be packing up our bags for me.


----------



## Kodiak (Oct 4, 2014)

Moving to Florida next month from San Diego...New EMT-B NREMT and CA . Prior Military and a good work history. Where is the best place to live and work as a EMT. We a few different options. My other half is bring transferred down here and was given a list of different areas to choose from. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 4, 2014)

Kodiak said:


> Moving to Florida next month from San Diego...New EMT-B NREMT and CA . Prior Military and a good work history. Where is the best place to live and work as a EMT. We a few different options. My other half is bring transferred down here and was given a list of different areas to choose from. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Answers specifically to this question should be in the other thread: http://emtlife.com/threads/new-to-florida.39649/


----------



## twitchy (Oct 9, 2014)

Chimpie said:


> We've quite a few members from Florida. Welcome from Sarasota.



Hi from Sarasota... Small world apparently!


----------



## Thomas Roger (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi all,

New member and current EMT-B student from the South Florida region. I was hoping to have some questions answered in regards to the EMS system here in Florida.

What employment websites would you recommend to find work? Would google suffice or should I approach job listings more traditionally?
Are all private ambulances focused on inter-facility transfer, or can I find work that covers 911?
With EMT-B and CNA certifications are ER Tech positions a viable option?
Relating to question #2, are there any counties/cities that I can find more EMS-911 orientated work?
Cheers!


----------



## jaksasquatch (Jan 3, 2015)

tconti12 said:


> I actually applied there last month. Do you like working at rural metro? Anything about rural in sumter would be great, considering it is hard to find information about working for them.




What information do you need? I think I saw a guy like you on my truck the other day. Good guy, will do well. Small world precepting you for 2 hours only to realize I ignored you on EMT life.


----------

